# 99 Sentra or 94 Altima Decision



## dsherw00d (Nov 17, 2005)

New member looking for advice. I've owned several Nissan's in the 90s and am considering buying a 94 Altima or a 99 Sentra. The Altima is a GXE will full power and a 5 speed - only 50k miles (verified) one owner from a local dealer. It's an extremely clean car. I thought it was much newer. The Sentra is a x-rental vehicle with full power and 78K miles. The body on the 94 Altima is actually in nicer condition than the 99 Sentra. 

I drove both cars and the Altima drives perfect - it drove like it was new and the dealer hadn't even sent it through the shop yet. The Sentra drives very well also but not as good as the Altima.

The Altima is $3900 and the Sentra is $4900. What's a better purchase? I drive about 300 miles a week and need reliable car that cost less than $5k. Gas mileage is important, but the 4-5 mpg different isn't that important. I know the $3900 is pricey, what would be a fair price for this? KBB has around $3100 for the Dealer price. The $4900 for the Sentra seems ok according to KBB?

As for warranty, they both have the default NY 30 day warranty for anything with more than 36k miles and less than 80k. Both cars should have lots of miles left on them.

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## caddymac (Nov 3, 2005)

I'd go for the Altima. More room, a bit better interior, and it's a stick. Stick Altimas are pretty rare from that vintage, so it should be easy to sell off in a few years if you wanted something different.


----------



## dsherw00d (Nov 17, 2005)

Thanks. It was fun to drive. Had a little spunk. Already checking out header and cold air intake just in case - for better gas mileage of course  

-Dan


----------



## BARBER_IMAZE (Oct 14, 2008)

hey i have an 94 altima myself.. unfortanetly its auto ): i want it manaul tho.. but even automatic, the car is reliable and if you do put performance parts its a beast  but i also wanted to know, you said you were looking for a cold air intake?? have you found any?? im trying to get me one, right now i just have a short ram, but wanna upgrade.. thanks.
and to answer your ? i would go wit the altima all the way..


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

When selling my 97 Sentra 5 sp i found the KBB to be high, check against NADA


----------

